# Genuine Nissan Turbo Gasket Kit



## GTRMAD1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am looking at getting a genuine Nissan Turbo Gasket kit for my 1996 R33 GTR.
I am finding that there are two part numbers for these kit. They are:-
14401-24U26 and 14401-05U25. Does anyone know what is the correct one for my car? Is there any difference between the two kits? Cheers


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi mate,
My guess is that the 1st one is for the N1 block which is marked as "24U" whilst the 2nd one is the one for the normal blocks which were marked as "05U".


----------



## GTRMAD1 (Feb 11, 2012)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Hi mate,
> My guess is that the 1st one is for the N1 block which is marked as "24U" whilst the 2nd one is the one for the normal blocks which were marked as "05U".


Thanks mate. That makes logical sense.


----------



## Torques (Apr 7, 2016)

I bought mine from Kudos Motor-sports in Oz .. was cheaper than anything else


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

when i changed turbos i got a full engine gasket kit, worked out cheaper at the time.
p/n 10101-24U28


----------

